# Fi is like going super-sayen when crossed



## fleetfeet2004 (Dec 17, 2012)

I was just think about things in general -- lol being infp -- I am contemplating my existance while letting hot watter in the shower hit my back imagining I'm in a beautifal rainforrest it something when I realized that when I get really pissed off it is like a build up similar to a volcano and then when I explode it feels like there is a deep Hot flameing rage of energy -- like a big blue flame -- is burning inside my chest. 

Or it is biting inside the core of who I am and there is absolutly no stopping it. 

Looking closely I realized this is very similar to charachters in dragonball z when their hair turns blond and they go all apeshit -- gohan+ goku come to mind and brolly on a more extreme level, hell even trunks. Anyway.

I feel that the same effect happens to me minus the hair color change. 

I am wondering if any other male INFP's experiance the same things 

You don't want to cross me when I am in this state unless you are 100% sure you are stronger than I am. My brothers know this all to well. 

The only one to ever best me in this state was my dad about 9 years ago and been able to not let my self get so angry anymore, I ussually turn it into humor or sarcasm/passive aggrestion. 
I found that similar feels arise when my core values are criticized or put down or crossed. So I made the connection to Fi and started this thread.

Tell me what you think, and sorry for yhe spelling. I don't really give a shit about spelling here in the shower on my phone anyway


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Well you got a point.
In a way...
But the emotion isn't the feeling function.
So any type can get in the state you describe.
But I like the Dragonball comparison to the state though! =D


----------



## ccxzayhi (May 15, 2015)

Or it is biting inside the core of who I am and there is absolutly no stopping it. ?????


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

fleetfeet2004 said:


> I was just think about things in general -- lol being infp -- I am contemplating my existance while letting hot watter in the shower hit my back imagining I'm in a beautifal rainforrest it something when I realized that when I get really pissed off it is like a build up similar to a volcano and then when I explode it feels like there is a deep Hot flameing rage of energy -- like a big blue flame -- is burning inside my chest.
> 
> Or it is biting inside the core of who I am and there is absolutly no stopping it.
> 
> ...


Yep, I know what you mean. It's kinda like this:


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah I think it's an INFP thing. All the INFPs I know say the same thing, not just the males. One described it as her Inner Hulk. It comes out about once every three years.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

AdroElectro said:


> Yeah I think it's an INFP thing. All the INFPs I know say the same thing, not just the males. One described it as her Inner Hulk. It comes out about once every three years.


It's supposedly the inferior Te, and ISFPs have it too. But that's what I don't get. I always associated the violence part with my Se, but you guys don't have Se... Is it really just inferior Te? or the frustration of our pathetic Te? And, btw, especially since growing up, I never take my violence out on people or living critters, but on things (my car, bike, tools, etc.), but I mostly just feel the massive physical tension inside, and find ways to vent the built-up pressure without resorting to shouting or banging things.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

fleetfeet2004 said:


> minus the hair color change


Then you could just wear a wig for the hair colour effect and become 100% super sayen
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Would you be like this  you spelt Saiyan wrong


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

ferroequinologist said:


> It's supposedly the inferior Te, and ISFPs have it too. But that's what I don't get. I always associated the violence part with my Se, but you guys don't have Se... Is it really just inferior Te? or the frustration of our pathetic Te? And, btw, especially since growing up, I never take my violence out on people or living critters, but on things (my car, bike, tools, etc.), but I mostly just feel the massive physical tension inside, and find ways to vent the built-up pressure without resorting to shouting or banging things.


I think it really is inferior Te. I'm not sure, because I'm not a Se user. But I don't feel like I attack people with my Ne (not sure how they feel when my Ne gets going :tongue. I might be teaching my 8-year-old to attack with Ne, though  She is the master of finding the one exception/alternate explanation that "disproves" everything you just said!



fleetfeet2004 said:


> Looking closely I realized this is very similar to charachters in dragonball z when their hair turns blond and they go all apeshit -- gohan+ goku come to mind and brolly on a more extreme level, hell even trunks. Anyway.
> 
> I feel that the same effect happens to me minus the hair color change.


If my inferior Te gets pissed off enough, I'm pretty sure I'm capable of the hair color change :tongue: Just don't make me dip down into my toxic/explosive/radioactive Fe or you will get a Big Fiery Ball Visible From Space.


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

double-post


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> Yep, I know what you mean. It's kinda like this:


Here for this video because omg :laughing:

Always loved those two.

About Fi: as a woman, I have hold back my anger a lot, but it can get explosive under the right circumstances.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> you spelt Saiyan wrong


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

New type nickname

INFP: The Super Saiyans

2cool4me :shocked:


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

One time my wife was told to stop crying... during a panic attack*. Almost hit level 9000 right there.

*By an ER doctor


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

I think that all Fi dom/aux types are capable of extreme acts of evil, perhaps more so than any other type. Or at least dream of themselves bringing about a Class Z Apocalypse. I myself have more than once wished the undoing of reality, usually after someone or something has wronged me and I desire vengeance. However, due to our weak Te, these evil plans will never see the light of day.



So yeah. Angry Fi is ugly. A friend once remarked that when I'm upset, I act like Saint Dane from the Pendragon series.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm going to break you...like a kit kat bar."

(couldn't resist)


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

This post is awkward to read.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

It happens very rarely but when it does yes it is kind of like that, the infamous Te inferior. Being an sx first and enneagram 4 is not helping either. It is too intense.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't worry. I'm what you'd call a FiSe(but I disagree HEAVILY with descriptions of everything ISFP in MBTI, ISFJ otoh...) and I have the same problem.

I linked it to my enneagram because I NEVER start first. But prod me enough times or stand in my path and...YOU'RE GONNA GET IT! You've been warned! So, you're definitely not alone. Weak Te? Could be.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

this is more of an ISFP thing.

INFP's usually don't lash out. they usually suppress their feelings. unlike the ISFP who's Fi is much more out of control we often lash out in anger a lot( when we are angry). ( we do learn to control it though..... we just more likely to lash out)


----------

